# Please sign our petition - Caylee's Hope



## dcepero

Caylee was 4 yrs old when she passed and was completely full of life. There was never a bad moment, never a bad memory, except the one where she died.

I had this message made to play at our Light the Night and Caylee's Hope events, it really gets the message across.

http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=PPdh16XJz4E

Caylee's Hope supports the Children's Cancer Center and the Leukemia Lymphoma Society - specifically for Childhood Cancer Research.

Please sign our petition for Early Detection of Childhood Illness - by finger stick blood testing upon every doctors visit to test for abnormalities in the blood.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takea...ltl=1125508126

and please visit

www.cayleeshope.com and sign our guestbook.

Together, we can STOP Childhood Cancers.


----------



## annakiss

Moved to Activism...


----------



## dcepero

First of all, while I appreciate your empathy, the procedure is a simple finger stick to draw blood. As children, we received this same treatment at every doctor visit. The one time they do test is during school physical time, however it happens to be the number one month for diagnosis of any major disease, including cancer. Furthermore, the test can pick up about 2000 types of illness, aside from Cancer and Early Detection is all most of us have going.

Thank you!


----------



## Gitti

I am so very sorry for your loss. Nothing could be worse than being robbed of a child. But I too can not support what you are asking me to sign.

We now have so many children with leukemia and other forms of cancer. There has to be a specific reason. When my children grew up we never heard of this and we had no blood testing, nor searching for diseases. Children were healthy and strong.

I am not saying this is the only reason, but most childhood vaccines are linked to cancer and in particular to leukemia. If every doctor/consumer would read the information that accompanies the vials of vaccines, they would absolutely have to refuse to inject people with such carcinogens.

I believe the truth has to be told. A blood test for children is like a band aid on a deep puncture wound that is covering up a potential tetanus infection. The child will die no matter what. And the band aid serves no purpose.

We have a Vaccination Forum. If you are interested, please come and ask questions. Being informed will make a big difference as to what information you might want to support and disseminate.

Again, I am very sorry for your loss. It was so unnecessary.


----------



## dcepero

Thank you, yes it is the worst pain of my life...

Yes, I too know that there are specific reasons causing cancer in children today.. My daughter's was environmentally caused and we have specific evidence backing that including her doctors and the EPA, none of which were vaccine related.

Regarding the comments below, when we grew up, there was no internet.. No way to talk to millions of people.. Cancer was just as real as it is now, in fact if you look back into biblical times, we have found cancer in bones that have been found, children as well. Additionally, the children were not healthy and strong when we were kids, we just had no way of knowing because internet did not open reality's door to us. Stories on the news were occassional and additionally yes, believe it or not, 90% of us WERE blood tested with a complete blood count everytime we entered the doctor's office. This was done via a finger stick and we all grew up and are just fine, because the area is cleaned and covered. A CBC looks at counts and is a prompter to over 2000 illnesses, which means if your child gets a virus, it is usually a CBC that will confirm that is all it is, or worse, if your child has a bacterial infection, then a CBC will tell the doctor that your child needs an antibiotic and not to tell you it is only a virus. 40% of all antibiotics are overprescribed because of the lack of a blood test. That is a big number. We would use less drugs with a CBC.

As far as the vaccinations, I appreciate your invitation, but as you can imagine, I am really up to speed on all the information out there about vaccinations. I have done my research and work with some large organizations doing the same and while I agree with you regarding vaccines containing mercury and other products, I also know that outweighing a Polio vaccine for example, to the thousands that died without it, it is more necessary to get one.

Chickenpox, I could live without the vaccine, however adults who have never had it, well, many die.

There was definitely a need for vaccines, as there are vaccines that do not carry ingredients that are dangerous to our children. The key is to know which ones and demand them instead. I did not want my children to have the FLU shot, but a CBC to test them for disease should be LAW. It was insurance companies that dismembered these tests which only cost $6.00, drug companies are benefiting because again, without one, lots of medicine is sold...

Let's put it into perspective. I just helped with a Colorectal Cancer Screening Campaign in which we gave 175,000 free test kits out..

70,000 people picked them up. 50,000 people filled out the information, took the test and mailed it in and 200 people had blood in their stool, 5% of that will have cancer.. - That is 10 people.

To me, after losing my child, 1 person saved is enough for me. Colon Cancer is one of the most aggressive cancers known, however if detected early it can be 100% cured. It also affects women and as early as 30 years old, so without the test for early detection, those 10 people may have never known they had cancer and they would have indeed died.

I do believe our environment and what we have done to it, is most at fault. Exhaust containing Benzene, Chemicals put into our foods, Pesticides, Nitrates, and yes, more antibiotics which is a big problem. because they are working less and less - example - I don't know if you saw the article on Sodas containing Benzene, but here is the link... http://www.ewg.org/issues/toxics/20060404/index.php

very scary and the FDA has known for 15 years..

it is a very resourceful site http://www.ewg.org

One more thing, ZITHROMAX, not so good. I refuse to put my children on it as it is causing liver disease in adults. I am not sure if you are familiar with how a drug makes its way to our children, but it takes years.... Starting with the old and working down. The FDA has known for 7 years about the liver disease and that is just about as long as it has been available to our children. Again, while I agree with you regarding about 11 of the vaccines, there are alternative ones to those. I cannot agree that we don't vaccinate because the fact is, look at the thousands of children who died in the early 1900's and 1800's without. If you go to almost any cemetary in the US, you will find an enormous amount of children who died very young, because of disease.

(Quote)
"I believe the truth has to be told. A blood test for children is like a band aid on a deep puncture wound that is covering up a potential tetanus infection. The child will die no matter what. And the band aid serves no purpose."

As far as tetanus, there is a VACCINE for it that has also saved a countless number of children and the chance of getting cancer from that vaccine is zero. I am not sure I really understand... If my daughter had gotten a blood test 3 days earlier she would be alive now, she may have only survived her type of leukemia for a couple of more years with a 65% chance once treated, but those 2 more years would have meant the world to me, since she is gone. ALL Leukemia presents an 80% survival rate, however if left untreated or undiagnosed a 100% fatality rate. The only way to know initially is via a CBC.

Breaking it down..

Definition
A CBC, also called a complete blood count, is a screening test used to diagnose and manage many diseases.

A CBC is a part of routine blood testing done with physical examinations. It is also used to help diagnose many disorders, including problems with your blood, heart, kidneys, and nutritional status.

Abnormally high numbers of red blood cells may be a sign of the following:
congenital heart disease, which is a heart condition that you are born with
cor pulmonale, which means a condition in which the right lower part of the heart becomes swollen
dehydration, which is a lack of fluid in the body that can occur with conditions such as severe diarrhea
kidney disease with high levels of erythropoietin, a hormone produced in the kidney
low oxygen tension in the blood
pulmonary fibrosis, which is a hardening of the lung tissue that can make hard for you to breathe

Abnormally low numbers of red blood cells, or anemia, may be a sign of the following:
blood loss
bone marrow failure
erythropoietin deficiency, which occurs when the kidney does not produce enough of the hormone
hemolysis, which is the destruction of RBCs from a transfusion reaction
hemorrhage, which is a loss of blood
leukemia, which is cancer of the blood and bone marrow
malnutrition
multiple myeloma, a cancer of the bone marrow
overhydration, which means absorption of too much fluid in your body tissues

Abnormally low numbers of white blood cells may be a sign of the following:
bone marrow failure
collagen-vascular diseases, which are any diseases that cause the small blood vessels and tissue to swell
exposure to radiation
liver or spleen disease
the presence of substances toxic to cells

High numbers of white blood cells may point to the possible presence of the following:
emotional or physical stress
infections
inflammatory diseases
leukemia
tissue damage
High hematocrit may be a sign of the following:
burns
dehydration
diarrhea
eclampsia, a serious condition involving high blood pressure, protein in the urine and swelling of your face and hands during pregnancy that can lead to seizures and coma
erythrocytosis, which is an unhealthy rise in the number of red blood cells
polycythemia vera, which is an increase in the cell mass or red blood cell levels in your blood
shock

Low hematocrit may indicate that one of these conditions is present:
anemia
blood loss
bone marrow failure
hemolysis, which is the separation of hemoglobin, the oxygen-carrying component of red blood cells, from the red blood cells
leukemia
malnutrition
multiple myeloma
overhydration
rheumatoid arthritis, a long-term disease in which the connective tissue is destroyed
specific nutritional deficiency

Low hemoglobin values may indicate:
anemia
blood loss

So, Kidney Disease, Roto Virus, Cancer, Rheumatoid Arthritis - affecting children too, Epstein Barr, AIDS, FLU

you name it..

If you choose not to sign, that is your right, but people need to be aware of both sides of why it is important. I would love to hear from some people who agree in the need for testing like we had when we were children, our children today have become expendable to greed..

Thank you and God Bless! I pray your children outlive you and bring you many grandchildren who do the same.. God Bless and I pray this for .everyone to never know this pain/

Dawn
Caylee's Mommy


----------



## bri276

I also cannot support my daughter being pinpricked at every dr visit, but she gets cbcs for other reasons anyways periodically. I am so sorry for your loss.

I would like more info on the benzene in sodas, reading the article linked it appeared only certain brands were a risk and that it was public knowledge which ones in Britain, but doing an internet search I couldn't come up with any of them.

eta: ok I found more info. it's thought to be the result of an interaction between sodium benzoate and ascorbic acid.


----------



## dcepero

It is good that your daughter is routinely checked. I think it is only important when the child is presenting ill, especially when the illness is not getting better.

Yes, absorbic acid and sodium benzonate or potassium benzonate

Some of the products known to carry this are as follows:

Country Time Lemonade
Crystal Light Sunrise Classic Orange
Diet Pepsi Twist
Diet Pepsi Vanilla
Diet RockStar Energy Drink
Fanta Orange
Fanta Pineapple
Fruit20 Plus 10 Natural Apple
Giant Fruity Punch Cooler
Hawaiian Punch Fruit Juicy Red
Hawaiian Punch Lemonade
Hi-C Blast, Orange Supernova
Kool-Aid Jammers Blue-Raspberry
Kool-Aid Jammers Cherry
Kool-Aid Jammers Grape
Kool-Aid Jammers Orange
Lo-Carb Monster Energy
Monster Energy
Pepsi Twist Lemon
RockStar Energy Drink
Sierra Mist
Sunkist
Sunny D
Sunny D Baja
Sunny D Intense Sport Cool Punch
Sunny D Orange-Fused Strawberry
Sunny D Smooth
Sunny D Smooth + Calcium
Tampico Citrus Punch
Tampico Grape Punch
Tampico Tropical Punch
Tropicana Twister Diet Soda (Diet Orange)
Tropicana Twister Soda Grape
Tropicana Twister Soda Orange
Tropicana Twister Soda Strawberry


----------

